

My 49 hours in a Baltimore cell – for being a reporter - jodah
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/02/my-49-hours-in-a-baltimore-cell-for-being-a-reporter

======
jodah
"When I asked one of the higher-ups, a lieutenant, what he was doing to ensure
that the law was being followed, he told me bluntly: “They are violating your
rights. And everyone here knows it.”"

